# Preparing for MHT-CET, Help ME



## techking_dinesh (Mar 24, 2009)

*Need Advice , Help me For MHT-CET*

Hello,
I m from maharashtra
I just gave the boards and i m expecting between 80-85%
I would like to do engineering and hence MHT-CET is most imp. for me

There are 58 chps. in total
Date of exam is 7th may. Around 45 days left

All my crash courses are going on consuming 3/4th of my day and the remaining time goes in preparing for the test.

3 classes and test in all 3 rounding up to around 12-13 ch test in a day. 

It is obvious that i cant master all those chapters in a day


At this point, I m giving the test lightly
I plan to do 2ch a day very nicely from all books and master them
So i shall complete the syllabus in 30 days and then 15 day for revision
but then i cant score good marks in my class test 

so plz tell me how should i go about

Thanks
-DINDI


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Infernal12 (Apr 1, 2009)

Solve books. HC Verma (physics), Anil Alhawat (physical chem), and dunno for maths.....
Don't read board books, they don't help much. Just read organic chem part lol.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 15, 2009)

My advice: Look things up a lot. Don't rely on your board books. When in doubt about anything; go take a good reference book (that is concepts of Physics by HC Verma for Physics and Organic Chemistry for Bsc students by BS Bahl) and start reading. Get the Pradnya series of mathematics books for maths. In general most students are fine reading maths from their board books. What you really need to worry about is Physics.

Study the theory as well as you can, understanding the theory is very important for any competitive exam and for CET also. In fact, doing the theory and properly learning the formulas will itself get you half the marks without any serious practice for MHT-CET. 

For organic chemistry, if you really want to put that effort then I suggest you start reading up on basic reaction mechanisms and concepts of organic chemistry. Once you master that you won't be so confused with the reactions of various functional groups because you will have been acquainted with the functioning of electrophilic/nucleophilic attacks. You do this; there is no exam you won't ace as far as organic chemistry is concerned 

But that is a lot of effort; and it takes a WHOLE LOT of time........


----------



## techking_dinesh (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks
btw d xam is on 12th may
Around 20 days from now
I m tensed 
I wish i crack it with flying colours


----------

